# Hello from Austin



## bmdaustin (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I've been a professional musician for over 30 years now, principally on saxes, clarinets and flutes, and I've been doing MIDI/electronic music since 1984, starting on a trusty SX-64 Commodore.

I grew up in the Dallas area and went to college at North Texas State University where I played in the One O'clock Lab band and Dallas Jazz Orchestra. Following school, I moved to LA and completed the Advanced Studeis in Film Scoring course at USC and then spent another five years as a freelance player, arranger, copyist, orcherstrator, etc. before moving my young family to Austin where we've been ever since.

My composing has mainly been in the realm of jazz (Alfred Music/Belwin Jazz, Dallas Jazz Productions, Baker's Jazz And More) but has also included forays into computer games (staff composer at Origin Systems in the mid 90's), films (student and independent) and whatever else is on the other end of the phone or email.

My recent energies have been directed at my publishing/retail venture, Baker's Jazz And More (www.bakersjazzandmore.com), and my 13 piece big band Baker's Dozen.

Another recent highlight is that I've begun writing some demos for Chris Hein Instruments and I'm really enjoying that.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to VI. I posted a link to the Chris Hein demo you posted on NS in the following thread (since a lot of people here can't go over there - don't ask). Great performance!

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... d40b5b0e99

Greg


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Paul - welcome to VI. Great that you found us! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering who did the demo.
I should have known.
North Texas State..............Yayess. o=<


----------

